# Orange Juice Vending Machine comparissions of Zummo, Zumex, Oranfresh



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not ashamed to admit it. I am obsessed with Vending machines. I especially love the interactive ones. It started with antique candy machines (u select) and then saeco coffee machines (Btw,if you need parts I have 2 that don't work so selling off the parts) and now I have my eye on an orange juice vending machine. These beauties are expensive so I want to ask if anyone has experience with any of these and can tell me what is awesome or not, about the one you have. Trying to be wiser this time around and research before I purchase. Many thanks for helping me narrow down the decision. Not sure if I am posting this question in the right spot, but I figured I'm asking for a review of machines. Admin, feel free to move it if I'm in the wrong spot. thanks.


----------

